# Moving over in June



## londonfolk (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi we are a family with 2 teenagers looking to move in June/July. We are visiting the Cascais area in February and would love to know what the difference is between Cascais, Estroil and Carcevelos. Any advice would be gratefully accepted.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

If you really would be grateful for advice then mine would be to wait a few more days, visit each of them and to reach your own opinions as we are all different and we all look for different things. Hope you enjoy your visit


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Hya, you will love them all. We lived in Estoril for a year, loved everything about it. Its very nice place if you have teenage, lot of restaurants, bars, etc, it is very lively, very cosmopolitan, beautiful scenery. Cascais is next to it. It is worth considerate visiting Setubal. We leave in place called Azeitao, move here over 2 years ago, we loved it. Hope you enjoy your stay. Best of luck.


----------



## londonfolk (Jan 31, 2017)

*Where to live*

Hi I am here and visiting for a week. I like both Cascais and Estriol but of course I only know it from the outside.
Could you recommend any real estate agents for renting and for sales. Renting seems to be difficult, I'm looking for a 4 bed house but there is so little on the market do you have any advice?

Also can you advise on areas in those districts which you thought were a good international mix and had a good range of coffee shops and bakeries, I like the street where Santo Antonio is in Estril but houses are really small.
Seems like you enjoyed living here, can you be more specific about what you enjoyed, particular restaurants or gyms ot that sort of thing.
Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## londonfolk (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks I would really appreciate a good agent


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

All agents are good agents until caught out and proven otherwise 

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Miss_Thing (Feb 19, 2017)

LOL, MrBife.


----------



## anabelpugh (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello, I am also from Brasil, Live her USA,and would like to move soon. How can I private message you? Thanks,


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

anabelpugh said:


> Hello, I am also from Brasil, Live her USA,and would like to move soon. How can I private message you? Thanks,


Hi Anabel, my last post got deleted as it wasn't in English, which is fair enough. Ask me your concerns/questions here and I will try as much I can to fullfield. Sorry it was against the forum rules.

Best regards,


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

londonfolk said:


> Thanks I would really appreciate a good agent



Sorry, the one I knew is not picking up her messengers. I guess is not her number anymore. Hope your search is going well. Let me know if you getting stuck. I might be able to help, as I speak Portuguese native. 

Best of luck.


----------

